# RIFLE IDENTIFICATION HELP!!!!!!!



## powerline856 (Jul 14, 2008)

i have recently inherited a rifle
it has a hole on the stock where a tube comes out and thats where you put the bullets
it shoots 22s and is semi auto

my grandpa has a coset full of old guns so i suspect it is old
does anyone know what it might be
like the name maybe


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Probably a marlin, but if you look on the barrel near the action it should be stamped into the barrel. There may also be something stamped or etched into the action somewhere. I'd start there and just post what it says and someone should easily be able to help you out.

Matt


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Could be a Browning Semi-auto .22. That's the only semi that I know of that loads through the stock. Check this link http://www.browning.com/products/catalo ... ype_id=001
Pete


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Remington Nylon :wink:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Ah, yes! The Nylon 66 (and others)
Link to pic - http://www.chuckhawks.com/rem_nylon_rifles.htm
I realize now that my memory of the Browning as the only .22 semi with the magazine in the stock is flawed. I was thinking only about the tube in the side of the stock. There must be quite a few rifles that loaded through the butt of the stock.
Pete


----------



## powerline856 (Jul 14, 2008)

nope its definately not the nylon
my grandpa has 2 mauser german war rifles 
and it looks more similair to them than the nylon


----------



## powerline856 (Jul 14, 2008)

yep its the marlin 60 or something
would this be suitable for hunting jackrabbit or maybe squirrel


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

It's quite suitable for small game. Marlin advertises it as "the most popular .22 in the world". Current model 60s have the tubular magazine beneath the barrel. I assumed that you meant the butt when you said stock. My mistake.
It's a nice gun. Enjoy.
Pete


----------

